# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Building contract

## twistedstats

Hi,  
I'm new and with very limited building knowledge. I've engaged a builder for an extension to PPOR. Referral from a friend and checked his license. Got a quote from him which we were happy with and he has written a quote to place in a contract. The cost is significant between 250-300K. How should I 1) determine everything is included in the drawings/documentation, 2) whether there is sufficient detail in the documentation (eg: how should general statements like "tiling of floors and walls to ceiling" and "walls to be brick-veneered" be changed) and 3) whether if there are real-life examples of building contracts for a comparison.  
Any advice much appreciated. In particular, am concerned about additional costs from variations and completion times.  
Thanks.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

What have you had prepared for the builder to submit a cost of $250-300K?  
You really should have a clear set of documents (drawings and specifications) which detail exactly what you want and what you expect to see. The building contract does not cover this. It is a contract between you and the builder and will describe things such as how and when payments are to be made, what happens if there is a dispute, who is responsible for insurance cover etc. 
If its a matter of you have had a builder around, given a quick verbal of what you are looking for (eg a new lounge room) and then the builder has submitted a price on this I would be worried. Even if the builder has prepared some drawings there should be sufficient information as to what you are expecting to get that you shouldn't have to ask these questions.

----------


## OBBob

WHS. There seem to be some templates for specifications that you can purchase from Master Builders or someone like Specpack of that helps.   http://specpack.com.au

----------


## twistedstats

> What have you had prepared for the builder to submit a cost of $250-300K?  
> You really should have a clear set of documents (drawings and specifications) which detail exactly what you want and what you expect to see. The building contract does not cover this. It is a contract between you and the builder and will describe things such as how and when payments are to be made, what happens if there is a dispute, who is responsible for insurance cover etc. 
> If its a matter of you have had a builder around, given a quick verbal of what you are looking for (eg a new lounge room) and then the builder has submitted a price on this I would be worried. Even if the builder has prepared some drawings there should be sufficient information as to what you are expecting to get that you shouldn't have to ask these questions.

  The extension consists of mostly a living area and bathroom. I have a set of drawings and engineers specs done. They are clear and the DA was approved by council. The builder has provided a fixed price quotation with two pages of points of works to be carried out based on these plans. I have never seen a building specification before so I'm not sure how much detail is necessary to avoid disputes.

----------


## ringtail

The devil is in the detail. You need to specify exactly what you want. Down to the part number/colour/barcode etc.... To not do so is asking for trouble as you enter the prime cost roundabout. If you know exactly what fittings and fixtures you want then there is no need for any PC items or the inevitable endless variations that go along with them.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Have a quick read through here: SIMPLE Domestic 
Along with something like this there should also be schedules which detail items such as the type of taps, lights, carpets etc. 
Who prepared you drawings?

----------


## intertd6

> Hi,  
> I'm new and with very limited building knowledge. I've engaged a builder for an extension to PPOR. Referral from a friend and checked his license. Got a quote from him which we were happy with and he has written a quote to place in a contract. The cost is significant between 250-300K. How should I 1) determine everything is included in the drawings/documentation, 2) whether there is sufficient detail in the documentation (eg: how should general statements like "tiling of floors and walls to ceiling" and "walls to be brick-veneered" be changed) and 3) whether if there are real-life examples of building contracts for a comparison.  
> Any advice much appreciated. In particular, am concerned about additional costs from variations and completion times.  
> Thanks.

  i suggest you engage a suitably experienced & qualified impartial building consultant before you go any further, that alone could save you tens of thousands of $. Some of the advice given has the potential to be very costly, your lender would also normally have the final say in regards to the costs & the amount of construction for those costs.
inter

----------


## twistedstats

> Have a quick read through here: SIMPLE Domestic 
> Along with something like this there should also be schedules which detail items such as the type of taps, lights, carpets etc. 
> Who prepared you drawings?

  I paid a draftsman a small amount of money to do the drawings.  
Thanks for the link. It was helpful. Clearly, I need to get an independent person (although I'm guessing $$$) to check the contract as another poster as mentioned since I probably wouldn't understand all the building specific terms anyway. There is obviously not enough detail in the quotation even though items like taps I supply.  
It also doesn't help that the builder wants to change the engineer specs for the roof design. In the quotation, it does cover the cost of the engineers drawings and "construction of roof frames as per engineer's specifications".  The building company though provide a complete service - design, approval and construction.

----------


## joynz

$250,000 to $300,000 for a living room and bathroom seems excessive.  
 If you have had drawings and engineering why pay to have them redone by the new company?  Waste of money.

----------


## twistedstats

> $250,000 to $300,000 for a living room and bathroom seems excessive. 
> If you have had drawings and engineering why pay to have them redone by the new company? Waste of money.

  I should have been more clear. It's a large open plan living area  + largish bathroom and includes some landscaping. I had a few builders come in and they weren't far off and although he was on the expensive side, I had a good rapport and he seemed to know best what he was doing and offered the most suggestions. Also had a good recommendation from a friend who used him. 
Won't need drawings redone but the engineering was done prior to choosing the builder and of course every builder we talked to had a slightly different idea on the roof design. A bit of a chicken and egg problem. No builder would provide detailed quote without approved plans but the draftsman said I need engineering for him to complete plans to submit to council.

----------

